# My Poo is not speaking to me!!!



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh dear! I have traumatised my poo today. He has had a haircut, well been scalped really. We are off on a beach holiday so decided to go short but the groomer went a bit too short!!! Eeek. Will post photos but he is ignoring me and is sulking at the moment.

Apparently he was a bit of a monkey, used a different groomer to normal. Dreading hubbie coming home to see him. He has not got one curl left, or rather any fur longer than 2mm yes millimetres.

What have I done to my baby? It will grow back, it will grow back, it will please grow back.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, think maybe I should set up as a travelling poo groomer! One at our Agility class had all his hair taken off last week as well, she just asked for a summer cut. Think a lot of groomers just do the clips that they would for spaniels which often have a really close cut, I'm sure he will forgive you soon, he is probably just shattered to tell you the truth, it really seems to take it out of them having to stand on the table for quite a while.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see the pics, it can be hard to get used to. I had Arlo done before he had any matts maybe if I had waited a bit longer I would have appreciated it more. Have a great holiday, it will be very practical


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh dear.... I know exactly how you feel.... I hope that they were kind to Max's tail.... 
Kiki's hair is growing - slowly...


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes Dawn please become a mobile groomer (long distance of course!) x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure he will forgive you It grows back pretty fast Molly had hers cut about 7 weeks ago and she is going again next weekend. Tell him how great he looks and a few treats and he will be your best friend in no time


----------

